# Busted! Man catching bass w/ casting net!!



## Old Dead River (Apr 12, 2010)

A man has been catching bedding bass with a casting net at one of my favorite public honey holes in Baldwin Co. I was told about this by a close friend and then I witnessed the man arriving on the location. He got his five gallon bucket out which encased his trusty net and then I cut him short. He didn't speak english very well but I think I got my point across. DNR authorities have been contacted and an investigation is under way.

I'm just wondering how much damage he did to the lake already, and how many other good fisheries he and people like him have damaged.

and justice for all...


----------



## chad smith (Apr 12, 2010)

thats sickening,i would have said a few choice words to him myself


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 12, 2010)

i told him to never come back again. I should've taken the net as a souvenier and given him a baptism but I don't have the authority.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Apr 12, 2010)

They did the same thing back in Hawaii and ruined the fishing upstream for every one else .


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 12, 2010)

*Odr*

You should have taken him to the mill pond and shoved him in!


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 12, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> You should have taken him to the mill pond and shoved him in!



when we going? should be good and ripe by now...


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 12, 2010)

Got to go to a funeral tomorrow then study for my big test on saturday. Got to be next week. Sorry dude.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 12, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Got to go to a funeral tomorrow then study for my big test on saturday. Got to be next week. Sorry dude.



alright then, in the meantime I'm working over time chasing the state record...


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 12, 2010)

*dude*

you know where he is............ may not be 22.4 but I know he may be 18+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 12, 2010)

or she!


----------



## speechless33759 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great catch! I used to hear of people doing that on the Hooch after the trout streams got stocked. Some guys would come in, throw a net in and head out. In and out in like 2 minutes....but I've never witnessed it. So I guess its all rumors.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 12, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> you know where he is............ may not be 22.4 but I know he may be 18+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



heh, where catching a 10# was as sure a thing as the mail running. Darn how jealousy and mean spiritedness can ruin a fishing rapport. It's like dating a pretty girl. Enjoy it while it lasts and get while the getting is good but when it's over ya got to move on...


----------



## kbswear (Apr 12, 2010)

Kudos to you young man for having the intestinal fortitude to do the right thing...


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 12, 2010)

chad smith said:


> thats sickening,i would have said a few choice words to him myself



Apparently he wouldn't have understood it!


----------



## broland (Apr 12, 2010)

I walked up on 2 cast netters at Lanier 2 years ago. They were in a pocket just behind Thompson Bridge Park. I called DNR and they were there in about 20 minutes. BUSTED! They had a five gallon bucket with a 5lb and 7lb largemouth. They could not speak english either...


----------



## Rippa Lip (Apr 13, 2010)

Good job, dude. You did the right thing. He'll learn his lesson now.


----------



## huntfish (Apr 13, 2010)

speechless33759 said:


> Great catch! I used to hear of people doing that on the Hooch after the trout streams got stocked. Some guys would come in, throw a net in and head out. In and out in like 2 minutes....but I've never witnessed it. So I guess its all rumors.



That wasn't rumors and they were caught by the Feds.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 13, 2010)

That sucks having to go to jail for something as useless as a large mouth bass. I'm glad the day finally came in my life when I realized that a fish on the wall ain't worth diddly.


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for you Dead River…….sounds like you scared off a piece of scum for sure!

Good work Bass Police Officer!


----------



## slingshot86 (Apr 13, 2010)

i think it is on us ALL to protect what God has given us from those who would do it/us harm. id take cell phone pics and drop a dime in a heartbeat ! good job, ODR !!  just remember , guys, dont ever put yourselves in harms way with one of these types. let the law deal with them.


----------



## willyredeemed (Apr 13, 2010)

what is the dnr phone # to call in situations like these?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 13, 2010)

We're proud of you ODR! Great job........


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 13, 2010)

willyredeemed said:


> what is the dnr phone # to call in situations like these?



*DNR if you don't have another number.

1-800-241-4113 = Turn in Poachers hot line.


----------



## huntfish (Apr 13, 2010)

willyredeemed said:


> what is the dnr phone # to call in situations like these?



Here's a link to find the LEO by County.

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/rangercontact.asp


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> That sucks having to go to jail for something as useless as a large mouth bass. I'm glad the day finally came in my life when I realized that a fish on the wall ain't worth diddly.



???


----------



## Gunny146 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's probably for the best I was not with you at the time.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 13, 2010)

Gunny146 said:


> It's probably for the best I was not with you at the time.



i went by the area twice today and he wasn't there. I was told that he'd netted 5-7 bass and two of them were big ones!!!!!!

quite possibly being served as sushi somewhere in milledgeville as we speak ...


----------



## swampdaddy (Apr 14, 2010)

Who would even dare to eat sushi in Milledgeville anyway?


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cast netting bass is illegal, but, once again I am cursed with an opposing view of this situation. I cannot help but think that those bass that were netted will make several meals for the law breaker and his family. And I also cannot help but think of the delayed mortality percentages of catch and release bass after bass tournaments. I have read studies were they have experienced a 39 % delayed mortality rate of bass, where the majority of bass died 3 to 6 days after they were released. If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.


----------



## thetrillionaire (Apr 14, 2010)

tnhikr44 you make perfect sense.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2010)

Speaking on the subject of mortality of bass caught and released after tournments.I have witnessed on several occasions bass being gobbled up by stripers as they were being released after a tourny.This was on lake Martin Al. The stripers have learned when the tourny anglers come in it's dinner time.I dont know how often this happens on other lakes,but im sure it does.And by the way if your at the dock when their doing this and you chunk out a spot tail minnow your almost guaranteed a hook up on one of those Lake Martin monsters.There like a hungry pack of wolves!!!And on the subject of cast netting bass,its bad news.Thanks for stepping up to the plate and doing whats right Old Dead River


----------



## kbswear (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sure there are many laws that each of us disagree with.......but the law IS the law and we should all abide by it. I'm not saying everyone does. We're all guilty at some point of breaking the law, i do it everyday in the truck. If some think that it is ok to illegally catch fish, is the reason because we think it's because the poacher is poor and his family is hungry? If so, i completely disagree with the mind set here. Do we also think that welfare is a good idea, or gov't housing, food stamps, etc is ok? I do not and i also do not think it is my responsibility to have to pay for it. I would say that some people who agree that poaching is ok, would also disagree that welfare and the the things i listed above are acceptable. Many of us would say that we all have the same oppurtunities in life (myself included). Some of these oppurtunities may be harder to obtain than it is for others but thats just the way it is. I would also venture to say that the people in question are not starving. They just chose to catch fish the fast and illegal way rather than spend the money and time to catch fish the way we are supposed to. If they are truly hungry i'm sure there are other area's in their life they could cut back on in order to buy food..........but i do NOT beleive this is the case.


----------



## bml (Apr 14, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> Cast netting bass is illegal, but, once again I am cursed with an opposing view of this situation. I cannot help but think that those bass that were netted will make several meals for the law breaker and his family. And I also cannot help but think of the delayed mortality percentages of catch and release bass after bass tournaments. I have read studies were they have experienced a 39 % delayed mortality rate of bass, where the majority of bass died 3 to 6 days after they were released. If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.



You make a good point. However, I do wonder if the DNR plans on the majority of fishermen catching a limit when they stick to legal means of fishing. Im also betting that folks that use a cast net prolly dont throw back anything over the limit either.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 14, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> Cast netting bass is illegal, but, once again I am cursed with an opposing view of this situation. I cannot help but think that those bass that were netted will make several meals for the law breaker and his family. And I also cannot help but think of the delayed mortality percentages of catch and release bass after bass tournaments. I have read studies were they have experienced a 39 % delayed mortality rate of bass, where the majority of bass died 3 to 6 days after they were released. If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.



I see the point your making....but I am the one who told ODR about this guy. IMO this guy was not doing this for food on the table as much as the sport of it. He seemed to be a business man of some sort(he ain't starvin). I do not doubt he may not have known he was doing something wrong....but that's  not the point..


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 14, 2010)

The man may have just been trying to feed his hungry chillin the only way he knew how.


----------



## sbroadwell (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't believe there's even a question about whether to turn in someone doing something like this. He is stealing from all of us!
If you caught someone breaking into your house, stealing your stuff, but someone told you "oh, he's just trying to get money to feed his family", would you let him go?
Oh, I guess some of the bleeding hearts probably would.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 14, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> Speaking on the subject of mortality of bass caught and released after tournments.I have witnessed on several occasions bass being gobbled up by stripers as they were being released after a tourny.This was on lake Martin Al. The stripers have learned when the tourny anglers come in it's dinner time.I dont know how often this happens on other lakes,but im sure it does.And by the way if your at the dock when their doing this and you chunk out a spot tail minnow your almost guaranteed a hook up on one of those Lake Martin monsters.There like a hungry pack of wolves!!!And on the subject of cast netting bass,its bad news.Thanks for stepping up to the plate and doing whats right Old Dead River




Now I know when and where to go striper fishing!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> Cast netting bass is illegal, but, once again I am cursed with an opposing view of this situation. I cannot help but think that those bass that were netted will make several meals for the law breaker and his family. And I also cannot help but think of the delayed mortality percentages of catch and release bass after bass tournaments. I have read studies were they have experienced a 39 % delayed mortality rate of bass, where the majority of bass died 3 to 6 days after they were released. If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.


I posted a thread like this one time, I had called the DNR and he caught them. The officer only cited them for no fishing license. My wife was upset at me. She said they were probably feeding their family.

I do struggle with the reason God put fish on earth vs. the rules we added for sport and profits. we admire the mountain man who hunts for food, however we dont judge him for the disregard of most of societies rules while living off the grid. 

I sometimes feel like a idiot just for paying so much to enjoy a sport. If you look at the money,its probably $10 a pound that I pay for fish,only to toss them back. The guy who has a zebco,digs worms and sits on the bucket that he is going to fill for dinner is alot smarter than me.

I know ...I know, I am alittle out there at times If it became law to turn in my gun...I wouldnt, I would be no different than the cast netters...a law breaker


----------



## trickworm (Apr 14, 2010)

good job ODR there should be more folks out there like you . I've busted a few in my years on the water


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 14, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I posted a thread like this one time, I had called the DNR and he caught them. The officer only cited them for no fishing license. My wife was upset at me. She said they were probably feeding their family.
> 
> I do struggle with the reason God put fish on earth vs. the rules we added for sport and profits. we admire the mountain man who hunts for food, however we dont judge him for the disregard of most of societies rules while living off the grid.
> 
> ...




I like your point of view sinclair1.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Now I know when and where to go striper fishing!



Yes.Just be at the dock around 2:30 or 3.central time


----------



## tllewis (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job ODR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knowledge97 (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't understand how anyone could attempt to defend a low-life like that. Don't give me this nonsense that he is just trying to feed his family, because most guys on here have a family to feed too; and you don't see them out poaching. If he was stealing from a gas station or a grocery store would people still say he is just trying to feed his family?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 14, 2010)

Knowledge97 said:


> I don't understand how anyone could attempt to defend a low-life like that.



So, you personally know this guy and know that he is a "low-life"? Just asking,,,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

Man made laws are a funny thing...


----------



## Knowledge97 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> So, you personally know this guy and know that he is a "low-life"? Just asking,,,,,,



Ohh, I am sorry, I didn't mean to say that about your friend. You should have told him that it was illegal to do that, maybe you could have saved him, and all of us a headache.

If someone is out cast-netting for bedding bass, I think that would make them a low-life.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 14, 2010)

We could never afford a cast net, so we'd just go down to the river and telephone up a mess of cats,,,, (back in the day)


----------



## olcowman (Apr 14, 2010)

Poor ol' feller trying to feed his family? I'd be willing to bet he and some of his amigos was stocking up for a fish fry and some serious beer drinking next sunday. The 10 or 20 dollars he had invested in that castnet would have paid for a zebco 202 and some hooks at the flea market? Or he could've went to the piggly wiggly and got himself 4 or 5 big ol' boxes of them mrs pauls frozen fish sticks?

How big an ol' boy was he? If he didn't look like one of them mexican rasslers' I'd took and throwed that castnet out in the middle of the lake. He knew he was doing wrong...but just in case. If any of you bleeding heart types out there know somebody who is having to resort to castnetting, electro-shocking or something else illegal to keep their kids from starving slap to death. Ya'll can pm me with their contact info and I'll get in touch with them and me and my buddies will start saving them a mess or two of fish every week. Heck I'll get em' some big, fat bream, some slab size crappie, and maybe a yeller' cat or two ever once and awhile.... some good eating fish and they want have to resort to eating them ol' nasty bass all the time.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 14, 2010)

there are plenty of other people that fish that honey hole from all walks of life and of varying socioeconomic statuses. The thing is, many of those who are of lower socioeconomic status still catch fish legally. Regardless of someone's dire circumstances there's still a legitimate protocol for pursuing wildlife. The guy should learn to use a rod and reel, get some polarized glasses, study bass psychology, and then if he wants to pick them off the beds and fry them up then fine by me.

Bass mortality rates via tournament fishing is a moot point, tournament fishermen could legally keep those fish if they so desired. It is of no comparison or contrast to a guy catching bass with a casting net. 

Those of you who know me realize that I am a small government man and have often been highly critical of the rule of law and law enforcement. However, instances like this remind me of the fact that is absolutely imperative that we have laws and moreover that they are just. Had this sort of wanton disregard for wildlife gone unchecked, that pond could've been ruined. And why? Because of greed...

p.s. i guess there's a lot of spin on the issue but I'd read a lot of positive stuff on tournament bass mortality rates


----------



## olcowman (Apr 14, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> heh, where catching a 10# was as sure a thing as the mail running. Darn how jealousy and mean spiritedness can ruin a fishing rapport. It's like dating a pretty girl. Enjoy it while it lasts and get while the getting is good but when it's over ya got to move on...



If you know where an 18# lurks and a 10# is "a sure thing" ... I'd be obliged to go with ya'll. And I promise it wouldn't be nothing like "dating a pretty girl". First of all, I ain't much of a looker to start with.... and I look plum terrible in a dress anymore. Maybe if I lost a few pounds.....


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 14, 2010)

Knowledge97 said:


> I don't understand how anyone could attempt to defend a low-life like that.



 Well, if you are referring to me, I was in no way defending the guy. Breaking the law is breaking the law... no real gray area in this instance. I was simply putting the death of game fish in context as I see it. It seems perfectly OK for many to kill thousands of fish per year unintentionally as long as it is "legal" (admittedly I am one), but take a tiny percentage of those thousands of dead fish illegally and by God we are getting stolen from.



> Man made laws are a funny thing...



A truer statement has not been made.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> there are plenty of other people that fish that honey hole from all walks of life and of varying socioeconomic statuses. The thing is, many of those who are of lower socioeconomic status still catch fish legally. Regardless of someone's dire circumstances there's still a legitimate protocol for pursuing wildlife. The guy should learn to use a rod and reel, get some polarized glasses, study bass psychology, and then if he wants to pick them off the beds and fry them up then fine by me.
> 
> Bass mortality rates via tournament fishing is a moot point, tournament fishermen could legally keep those fish if they so desired. It is of no comparison or contrast to a guy catching bass with a casting net.
> Those of you who know me realize that I am a small government man and have often been highly critical of the rule of law and law enforcement. However, instances like this remind me of the fact that is absolutely imperative that we have laws and moreover that they are just. Had this sort of wanton disregard for wildlife gone unchecked, that pond could've been ruined. And why? Because of greed...
> ...





Near as I can tell, a dead fish is a dead fish. No matter the means of death.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Man made laws are a funny thing...



yes sir ....they sure are !

and some times the interpretation of said laws on here is even funnier


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 14, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> Bass mortality rates via tournament fishing is a moot point, tournament fishermen could legally keep those fish if they so desired. It is of no comparison or contrast to a guy catching bass with a casting net.



 To you, perhaps this is a moot point. But the truth is that we tournament anglers (from small clubs to the pro circuits) do not much think about the delayed mortality rates of the fish we catch while we are catching them. Some anglers probably get a warm fuzzy feeling thinking they are just borrowing the fish for a couple of hours and they will all live to be caught another day. I am not implying that we are seriously damaging the fisheries, as a lot of information is gained by tracking catch and release data that clubs and circuits provide. 



Old Dead River said:


> p.s. i guess there's a lot of spin on the issue but I'd read a lot of positive stuff on tournament bass mortality rates



Spin? I really doubt this is spin... this was the most conservative delayed mortality rate I was able to locate. There were some reports of up to 75% mortality rates of catch and release studies, but I chose the smallest number I could find to avoid spin.



> Spring tournament total mortality (initial + delayed) was less than 6%. Spring water temperatures average 63°F and live-well oxygen levels averaged 7.3 ppm. In the summer, we recorded less than 7% initial mortality. However, after six days we experienced an average of 39% delayed mortality. Most of the fish died between the third and sixth day after weigh-in.



http://www.sdafs.org/tcafs/meetings/96meet/gillilan.htm


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 14, 2010)

there again, I think you are obscuring the issue here. I understand your argument and can appreciate your sentiment. But it still isn't analogous to a guy using a casting net. Particularly in that using "such methods" in a small impoundment can be extremely detriemental in relatively short order.

I am not a tournament bass fisherman. I realize that some of the fish tourney bass fishermen catch perish, but if that was as black and white as you suggest then why is Lake Sinclair still teaming with 12- 14" bass?? Perhaps youall should recruit this fellow to cull some of those pounders. And get him off my 3-6 lbers.

As for the rest of the anarchists and hunter gatherers out there. I can sympathize with you to a point, but the writing on the wall is such that we are sedentary villagers that live in a post industrial society. In that our population is so large, if you rely entirely (exclusively) on wild game and forage eventually you will run out of resources. Domestication is imperative. Long story short, there is a reason and need for our game laws- it's not just arbitrary jibberish handed down for nothing.

and if any of you can't understand that I don't know what else I can do for you...





tnhikr44 said:


> To you, perhaps this is a moot point. But the truth is that we tournament anglers (from small clubs to the pro circuits) do not much think about the delayed mortality rates of the fish we catch while we are catching them. Some anglers probably get a warm fuzzy feeling thinking they are just borrowing the fish for a couple of hours and they will all live to be caught another day. I am not implying that we are seriously damaging the fisheries, as a lot of information is gained by tracking catch and release data that clubs and circuits provide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 14, 2010)

swampdaddy said:


> Who would even dare to eat sushi in Milledgeville anyway?



hahahahhahaha


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was down at rope mill last year and there was a group of mexicans casting and keeping bluegill crappie and bass, we called the game warden and told them about it and SURPRISE SURPRISE nobody ever came out to do anything about it.  Burns me up that honest people pay for permits and many never catch any good quality fish but these pukes come out here and do what they please and nothing is ever said about it.


----------



## Knowledge97 (Apr 14, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> there again, I think you are obscuring the issue here. I understand your argument and can appreciate your sentiment. But it still isn't analogous to a guy using a casting net. Particularly in that using "such methods" in a small impoundment can be extremely detriemental in relatively short order.
> 
> I am not a tournament bass fisherman. I realize that some of the fish tourney bass fishermen catch perish, but if that was as black and white as you suggest then why is Lake Sinclair still teaming with 12- 14" bass?? Perhaps youall should recruit this fellow to cull some of those pounders. And get him off my 3-6 lbers.
> 
> ...



I completely agree. Furthermore, if someone owns there own body of water, and cast-netting is how they choose to harvest their fish for nourishment, then more power to them. However, when they are on public waters poaching fish, that most of us pay to support, it becomes a big issue.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 14, 2010)

Old Dead River,
 You know, you seem like an intelligent guy and all, but there is no doubt in my mind that we will never see eye to eye on any subject.



Old Dead River said:


> I think you are obscuring the issue here





> but if that was as black and white as you suggest



 Really man... which one is it... obscuring or black and white? I am totally blown away by the way black and white can be obscure... in the same post even!!! I give up trying to communicate with you. Too much double speak for me.
Good luck with that small government thing, by the way.


----------



## Knowledge97 (Apr 14, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> I was down at rope mill last year and there was a group of mexicans casting and keeping bluegill crappie and bass, we called the game warden and told them about it and SURPRISE SURPRISE nobody ever came out to do anything about it.  Burns me up that honest people pay for permits and many never catch any good quality fish but these pukes come out here and do what they please and nothing is ever said about it.



This brings up another issue: a person that is out taking fish in that particular maner most likely does not have a fishing licence. So, indirectly, scum like that are stealing from all of us that fork out money to enjoy this pastime.


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey maybe the guy honestly didn't know he was doing anything illegal.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Hey maybe the guy honestly didn't know he was doing anything illegal.



If these "people" yall, not all of yall, are referring to, can't speak English, I'm pretty sure they can't read English either.
Maybe a little "education" on the matter would help, instead of bashing folks that may, or may not, know any better.
I do agree, if the DNR is called, they should respond as soon as possible. Sometimes, they're not available to respond to all calls, sometimes they are. 
Give the DNR a break and call up the "small Government" to help out.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Hey maybe the guy honestly didn't know he was doing anything illegal.



Ignorance is not an excuse! THats why that make those things called Rules and Regulation books.


----------



## wcg2 (Apr 14, 2010)

If that was at CW's Pond I saw him standing on the spillway about 4:00 pm. Monday afternoon as I drove by. I said to myself what in the world would he be castnetting but did not stop. I havent fished that pond in many years but having grown up on Lakeside Drive in that neighborhood I fished it daily for approximately 20 years. This was in the 60s and 70s but man did I used to wear them out. I still think about those days everytime I pass through the neighborhood


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 14, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Jeesh, riled you up  dont forget the lazy whites that are having the government pick your pocket for food. I would think these illegals are working alittle harder for that netted meal. Just sayin not taking up for illegals,but I have more LEGAL folks in my pocket than illegals. I feel about the same way about the LEGALS



yeah totally, we dont ha to spend a penny of our tax dollars on deportaton or we dont have any of "our" jobs that would help put groceries in our kids mouths taken by these scum, get real buddy


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 14, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> yeah totally, we dont ha to spend a penny of our tax dollars on deportaton or we dont have any of "our" jobs that would help put groceries in our kids mouths taken by these scum, get real buddy



Got a "chip" do we?,,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 14, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Ignorance is not an excuse! THats why that make those things called Rules and Regulation books.



I'm gonna plead "ignorant".
No habla English


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Got a "chip" do we?,,,,



 I was thinking the same thing. This country was kinda sorta founded on the whole "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free" saying that is inscribed at the base of the Statue of Liberty. Back then there was probably no such thing as an illegal alien. Funny how things have changed....


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Apr 14, 2010)

> If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.



No disrespect intended at all, but I'm curious as to why you belong to a bass club if you truly feel that way?

Seriously doubt the guy was on the verge starvation either!


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 14, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. This country was kinda sorta founded on the whole "Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free" saying that is inscribed at the base of the Statue of Liberty. Back then there was probably no such thing as an illegal alien. Funny how things have changed....



I have no problem with with people coming to this country as long as they come in the right way and become a citizen and pay the same taxes i have to.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 14, 2010)

BLACKJACKMTMAN said:


> No disrespect intended at all, but I'm curious as to why you belong to a bass club if you truly feel that way?
> 
> Seriously doubt the guy was on the verge starvation either!



 No disrespect taken... but how do I feel? It has nothing to do with feelings. We are blessed with a great bass population here in this state. It sure doesn't seem to be in jeopardy as far as I can tell... which brings us full circle. If catch and release is in fact inadvertently killing as many fish as some studies say, then this guy did way less damage than I do. I just kill my fish legally and inadvertently. He ain't stealing from you, I am, on accident.
By the way, I never mentioned the guy nor his family were starving... but there is a 100% chance that my dead fish are not getting ate by me. Not sure what his odds are, but I seriously doubt the guy was netting bass for the sport of it. Not much sport in that.


----------



## dawgforlife (Apr 14, 2010)

Whats the price difference from casting net to el'cheapo fishing pole from walmart with a childs tackle kit? I say childs kit because they are usually cheap and come with a random assortment. I  think low-life is correct. He could buy a pole, contribute to the sport, and do it legally like it should be done.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> I have no problem with with people coming to this country as long as they come in the right way and become a citizen and pay the same taxes i have to.


 How do you feel about Amish folks who are tax exempt.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 14, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> How do you feel about Amish folks who are tax exempt.



everyone that lives in the country should pay taxes period.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

I am not defendin` the man`s actions, by no means, but I would rather see a cast netter catch a mess of fish to take home for supper, than a catch and release fisherman catch em, to turn loose, die, and benefit nothin` but terrapins. 

They are fish, to be caught and eaten.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 14, 2010)

wcg2 said:


> If that was at CW's Pond I saw him standing on the spillway about 4:00 pm. Monday afternoon as I drove by. I said to myself what in the world would he be castnetting but did not stop. I havent fished that pond in many years but having grown up on Lakeside Drive in that neighborhood I fished it daily for approximately 20 years. This was in the 60s and 70s but man did I used to wear them out. I still think about those days everytime I pass through the neighborhood



right on target, you saw him too?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I am not defendin` the man`s actions, by no means, but I would rather see a cast netter catch a mess of fish to take home for supper, than a catch and release fisherman catch em, to turn loose, die, and benefit nothin` but terrapins.
> 
> They are fish, to be caught and eaten.


Can I cook them over kingsford and use a match I actually thought of you when I posted about the guy living off the grid.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Can I cook them over kingsford and use a match I actually thought of you when I posted about the guy living off the grid.





  Heck, although it ain`t traditional, in the sense, I love fried fish good as anything. That includes bass!


----------



## GONoob (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Hey maybe the guy honestly didn't know he was doing anything illegal.


I have to say the same. I never knew I needed a fishing license until I was in my senior year. I didn't even know I needed a trout stamp to go fish for trout. lol


----------



## specialk (Apr 14, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> We could never afford a cast net, so we'd just go down to the river and telephone up a mess of cats,,,, (back in the day)



most folks got it backwards......you call up fish and set hooks for turkeys......(that what someone told me anyway


----------



## Texa150 (Apr 14, 2010)

the percentage on the death of bass from catch and release is from tournament bass fishing correct?  As in its, keep, weighed etc released at the end of the day and not for actually rec. bass fishing catch and release?

As for the fishing with no license.  Has anyone here actually tried to help someone get a license that didn't have a ga driver license or ga id.  Its not real easy.  I've known a good many people who happened not to be legal at the time who wanted to buy a fishing license to support the dnr


----------



## dawgforlife (Apr 14, 2010)

should have been legal to start with then you would of had no problem


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 15, 2010)

you are obscuring the issue by "casting" bass mortality resulting from tournament fishing and someone castnetting bass in the same light. the two are radically different and uncomparable. As I said before, I understand what you're getting at in terms of the "detriment" to the fishery, but I quickly rebutted you with the Lake Sinclair buckbass phenomenon and you had no explanation. 

you paint tournament bass mortality as a black and white issue in that it's bad, a large percentage of the fish die, the stats you cited were conservative etc. I suggested that I'd read some more optomistic stuff about tournament mortality but you didn't want to hear that.

now do you understand how you've obscured an issue with something totally assinine? AND how you've portrayed tournament fishing as having a "negative" impact on bass populations. You must be incredibly disillusioned with your hobby, eh? Maybe you should conclude your stint as a tournament angler if you feel as you do.

My other point to rebutt you was this - even if you tournament fishermen kept every fish you caught you'd still be operating within the perameters of the law. You caught them on rod and reel which is a legal means of pursuing Bass and you would also be under your daily limit as mandated by the state. 

I'm not trying to be ugly, but like I said before, I'm uncertain as to how I can make this any more austere. I don't know what else I can do for you...

perhaps some of you are just stirring the pile or have too much time on your hands, but the sympathy some of you had exhibited towards this guy is rather sickening. I mean really guys. Oh I suppose he's a victim because he's castnetting the state fish??

No wonder I didn't get a big girl out of there this year. No wonder the nice sows I saw out of the farthest extent of my peripheral vision weren't there to come and play the last time I went by there - probably because they'd bitten the dust courtesy of a casting net.




tnhikr44 said:


> Old Dead River,
> You know, you seem like an intelligent guy and all, but there is no doubt in my mind that we will never see eye to eye on any subject.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 15, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> you are obscuring the issue by "casting" bass mortality resulting from tournament fishing and someone castnetting bass in the same light. the two are radically different and uncomparable.



 I will quote someone who makes a lot more sense than you in about a tenth of the words....


Nicodemus said:


> Near as I can tell, a dead fish is a dead fish. No matter the means of death.






Old Dead River said:


> you paint tournament bass mortality as a black and white issue in that it's bad, a large percentage of the fish die ... you've portrayed tournament fishing as having a "negative" impact on bass populations



 Is that really what I said?


tnhikr44 said:


> We are blessed with a great bass population here in this state. It sure doesn't seem to be in jeopardy as far as I can tell





Old Dead River said:


> even if you tournament fishermen kept every fish you caught you'd still be operating within the perameters of the law. You caught them on rod and reel which is a legal means of pursuing Bass and you would also be under your daily limit as mandated by the state


Perhaps legal as far as the state goes, but you cannot weigh in fish in most tournaments (all that I know of) without agreeing to release all your fish. The lone exception is a trophy fish. To belong to a bass fishing organization (such as FLW) you are required to submit results of each event, such as numbers of fish caught, number of dead fish, type of fish, etc.. I am quite sure this is done with conservation in mind, because legal or not our fisheries could not handle a 100% tournament mortality rate. I can live with a 40% mortality rate. But if you think fishing is hard now try keeping every legal fish caught by every legal angler throughout one year.   






Old Dead River said:


> No wonder I didn't get a big girl out of there this year.



 Now I understand where you are coming from. It has nothing to do with delayed catch and release morality rates, or bass getting caught for consumption... its about your success rate. It is a black and white/cause and effect issue with you (legalities aside). You were not successful, he was cast netting, therefor he is at fault for your failure. Finally 
I understand. Still makes no sense to me, but I understand nonetheless.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2010)

All this is nothing new.Ive heard of many different methods of getting bass off there beds,but cast netting is a new one .Snatch hooks,Shootin em with bows,shootin em with guns,heck when i was about 10 years old i watched an older cousin slip up behind one and throw it on the bank with his hands.Some folks cant help themselves when they see a big bass on the bed and will do whatever it takes,they just havent figured out how to catch them off there bed using a rod and reel so they go to the extreme.


----------



## deedly (Apr 15, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> Cast netting bass is illegal, but, once again I am cursed with an opposing view of this situation. I cannot help but think that those bass that were netted will make several meals for the law breaker and his family. And I also cannot help but think of the delayed mortality percentages of catch and release bass after bass tournaments. I have read studies were they have experienced a 39 % delayed mortality rate of bass, where the majority of bass died 3 to 6 days after they were released. If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.



Not to bust your bubble, but he was probably selling those fish.


----------



## one hogman (Apr 15, 2010)

*Netting bass*

Someone obviously netting bass should be turned in to the Warden to handle so he is fined properly and stopped ,if an individual " runs him off" or fusses at him they have no authority to enforce the law,  he will simple relocate to another part of the lake and  keep at it, you get his tag# descripton and turn him in.


----------



## slingshot86 (Apr 15, 2010)

*cast netting*



tnhikr44 said:


> I will quote someone who makes a lot more sense than you in about a tenth of the words....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you an attorney, by chance ?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 15, 2010)

one hogman said:


> Someone obviously netting bass should be turned in to the Warden to handle so he is fined properly and stopped ,if an individual " runs him off" or fusses at him they have no authority to enforce the law,  he will simple relocate to another part of the lake and  keep at it, you get his tag# descripton and turn him in.



This was done.. The DNR has contacted all involved.


----------



## tllewis (Apr 15, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> How do you feel about Amish folks who are tax exempt.



Man , i just got back from Ky.,Bowling Green area , and they
are not very fond of the Amish community , i was told they are destroying the fish and wildlife in that area , from catching every fish from small bodies of water , to trapping
all the quail and rabbits , and killing deer all year long .
my friend lives in the same area as they do , and tells me how they don't own a vehicle or telephones , but they will gladly ask to use your phone or a ride into town . basically
he said if it's free , their all for it . something seems wrong with that picture . sorry for the hijack , but i just returned from getting an ear full pertaining to that organization .


----------



## Knowledge97 (Apr 15, 2010)

I really don't understand this whole line: "near as I can tell, a dead fish is a dead fish. No matter the means of death." As an argument for this conversation, I don't think that it works. Yes, I agree a dead fish is a dead fish, but in this particular argument the "means of death" is exactly what is being debated. Because, as many on this post have stated, it is illegal to use a cast net to harvest sport fish. Now, I also understand that laws are laws, but, this law I do agree with because if it were not in place our fisheries would be in much worse shape. 

I am sure that many of us on here eat beef, including myself, but is a dead cow a dead cow? Yes, but if there was someone caught hunting a cow in a pasture, I am sure it would be illegal and most people would have a problem with it. I am aware that cows are taken to the slaughter house everyday to feed our(humans) insatiable appetite, but many of us are carnivores and that is within the law.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 15, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Hey maybe the guy honestly didn't know he was doing anything illegal.



Ignorance of the law is not a viable defense! It is the individual's responsibility to know and understand the laws of the land. Criminal Law 101. The crux of the matter is the man was engaged in illegal activity and should be punished appropriately for the infraction. As for "licenses are hard to get without a GA driver's license or ID", try a non-resident license.  I bought one for 12 years for the state in which I was stationed as I paid taxes in my home of record, GA.  Having purchsed these in several states, I attest they are not hard to obtain. 

As to the man feeding his family, if I kill a deer out of season to feed my family, and am caught by the DNR, would I not be fined and lose hunting "PRIVILEGES"?  Privilege, not RIGHT!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2010)

Knowledge97 said:


> I really don't understand this whole line: "near as I can tell, a dead fish is a dead fish. No matter the means of death." As an argument for this conversation, I don't think that it works. Yes, I agree a dead fish is a dead fish, but in this particular argument the "means of death" is exactly what is being debated. Because, as many on this post have stated, it is illegal to use a cast net to harvest sport fish. Now, I also understand that laws are laws, but, this law I do agree with because if it were not in place our fisheries would be in much worse shape.
> 
> I am sure that many of us on here eat beef, including myself, but is a dead cow a dead cow? Yes, but if there was someone caught hunting a cow in a pasture, I am sure it would be illegal and most people would have a problem with it. I am aware that cows are taken to the slaughter house everyday to feed our(humans) insatiable appetite, but many of us are carnivores and that is within the law.





If I can figure out a way to explain it any clearer, I will. but it really ain`t that big a deal.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 15, 2010)

Knowledge97 said:


> I really don't understand this whole line: "near as I can tell, a dead fish is a dead fish. No matter the means of death." As an argument for this conversation, I don't think that it works.



 As an avid bassfisherman (nice pic in the avatar, by the way) what would you rather have... 5 thousand bass killed legally or 7 bass killed illegally? It really is that simple. Really. There is no excuse for breaking the law, but as far as the numbers go this one individual cast netter did very little harm.



slingshot86 said:


> are you an attorney, by chance ?


Naw, not even close. jalawson is the only attorney on here that I am aware of.
 Perhaps it is just me, but I sense a condescending tone in Old Dead River's posts most of the time. More often than not I can ignore it, but not this time.
 I sure wish I knew how to write a post like Nicodemus... he says a lot in just a few short words. That is a gift, and it probably carries over to the spoken word as well. Well done sir.


----------



## t bird (Apr 15, 2010)

I wonder if it was the same ones that were cast netting stipes and hybrids at the tail race?? They run the china buffet next to lowes.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I dont tourney fish much anymore, but unfortunately I caught and released alot more fun fishing/prefishing.
I feel pretty good that all those lived on. I did the best to keep the tourney fish alive,but like I said its not that many compared to the amount caught without putting them in the livewell.
I think what some are saying is, If half die after released from a tournament, its a better ratio than the 100% that will die on the way to the table. 
I dont like the waste part at all when released from a weighin, but I dont have a answer for that,other than paper tournaments  that is like deer hunting with paint ball guns with a camera attached to the gun.
I also think its alittle funny that we hate to see a guy eat a 9 lb bass. the funny part is we just dont want to lose the chance for him to get to 10 lbs,so we can mount him over the fireplace.

I dont have a set way to be a sportsman,I see both sides of the game and that goes for trophy hunting vs meat hunting.
I might decide to keep everything one day,but for now I am a C and R fisherman.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Apr 15, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> That sucks having to go to jail for something as useless as a large mouth bass. I'm glad the day finally came in my life when I realized that a fish on the wall ain't worth diddly.


Dude I think you may be on the wrong forum...


----------



## tnhikr44 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well put, sinclair1.
 I too would like to think my pre fishing fish (or just for fun fish) had a much better survival rate than the published data I linked previously. And so far I have never brought a dead fish to a weigh-in. My whole point was that although illegal, this cast netter did no more harm to the fishery than us careful and conscientious tournament anglers. Cast netting game fish is wrong and illegal, but this guy did little harm. Well, other than preventing ODR from another wall hanger that is.....


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 16, 2010)

t bird said:


> I wonder if it was the same ones that were cast netting stipes and hybrids at the tail race?? They run the china buffet next to lowes.



if you see any more activity like that please report it. that's more than likely who it is.

it's not cats by the dumpster they're after but sportfish instead.

what gives!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, its a shame for illegals to get away with illegal activity!


----------



## dcrail (Apr 16, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> Well put, sinclair1.
> I too would like to think my pre fishing fish (or just for fun fish) had a much better survival rate than the published data I linked previously. And so far I have never brought a dead fish to a weigh-in. My whole point was that although illegal, this cast netter did no more harm to the fishery than us careful and conscientious tournament anglers. Cast netting game fish is wrong and illegal, but this guy did little harm. Well, other than preventing ODR from another wall hanger that is.....



Ding,Ding Ding...We have a WINNER,Tell him what he wins Johnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carpro (Apr 16, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> everyone that lives in the country should pay taxes period.



then go to FAIR TAX.COM


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 17, 2010)

olcowman said.....Heck I'll get em' some big, fat bream, some slab size crappie, and maybe a yeller' cat or two ever once and awhile. 
#
#

shoot you can send them my way, ill make sure they get eaten......you can bet  the netter didnt have a license eather


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 17, 2010)

tnhikr44 said:


> Cast netting bass is illegal, but, once again I am cursed with an opposing view of this situation. I cannot help but think that those bass that were netted will make several meals for the law breaker and his family. And I also cannot help but think of the delayed mortality percentages of catch and release bass after bass tournaments. I have read studies were they have experienced a 39 % delayed mortality rate of bass, where the majority of bass died 3 to 6 days after they were released. If I apply that figure to just my small bass fishing club the numbers of bass we kill per year is staggering. If the delayed mortality rates are correct, my small club accidentally kills upwards of 100 bass per year for sport and this cast netter killed 7 for food. It is hard for me to get worked up over 7 dead fish, caught for food, when we tournament anglers probably kill thousands on accident in a year simply for sport. Cast netting game fish is illegal, but killing thousands for sport is A-OK. Go figure.



Cast netters are taking unfair advantage. It would be relatively easy for an angler with nightcrawlers to catch a dozen bedding fish and feed his family.  Why use the net if it is illegal?

I have seen these kinds of things happen, as well as willful catches of many times the limit of species on the lakes I fish.  I always turn them in.  There were four Vietnamese guys in IL in the spring catching ungodly numbers over their white bass limit.  Their wives were coming down every so often and taking their catch away so it didn't look as bad.

I called DNR on them, and waited about 10 min....the four of them got up to leave, so I went up and made small talk with them...little did I know the DNR was busy up the road arresting the two wives with a trunkful of fish!  I managed to keep the guys busy for another 15 minutes till the fuzz got them, too.

I've done the same thing to netters a couple of times.  You would NOT BELIEVE the basket of crappie one of the netters I caught had.  He got ticketed for netting and for gross over limit as well. (Limit was 15, he had 57 fish, all over a pound easy!)


----------



## olcowman (Apr 18, 2010)

tllewis said:


> Man , i just got back from Ky.,Bowling Green area , and they
> are not very fond of the Amish community , i was told they are destroying the fish and wildlife in that area , from catching every fish from small bodies of water , to trapping
> all the quail and rabbits , and killing deer all year long .
> my friend lives in the same area as they do , and tells me how they don't own a vehicle or telephones , but they will gladly ask to use your phone or a ride into town . basically
> he said if it's free , their all for it . something seems wrong with that picture . sorry for the hijack , but i just returned from getting an ear full pertaining to that organization .



Spread the hate brother! We aint even got started on the asians or what about them dang canadians? 

First of all, Amish pay taxes, except in those instances where perhaps a farm exemption exists, thus the statement leading to your second hand account of the "sorry" Amish your friend lives near was inaccurate. I aint going to get into all the money I made hauling livestock for some of them, or the fact that all the one's I know follow and abide by the law just as we do. Nah, that would put a damper on the spirit and direction this thread has taken.

Ya'll let me know when we are gonna go off on the Methodists! I live next door to some of them.... and do I have some stories to tell.....


----------



## olcowman (Apr 18, 2010)

boohoo222 said:


> olcowman said.....Heck I'll get em' some big, fat bream, some slab size crappie, and maybe a yeller' cat or two ever once and awhile.
> #
> #
> 
> shoot you can send them my way, ill make sure they get eaten......you can bet  the netter didnt have a license eather



Lord I bet you want me to clean them things too dont ya? Well if you can get me out of a speeding ticket there in Monroe county I'll go on down to the lake right now and start on your order...

Seriously though, if you wasn't financially or physically able to get out and do for yourself.... I'd do what I could for somebody. Regardless of where they was from, what color they was or where they worship. (about anybody 'cept maybe democrats) I think most folks on the forum would do the same.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> We could never afford a cast net, so we'd just go down to the river and telephone up a mess of cats,,,, (back in the day)



I loved to do that back when I was a kid! Dad and my pawpaw and uncles would go down the creek and "call up some cats" lol I wouldnt even think of doing that any more but it was a ball of fun back in the day.


----------



## fburris (Apr 18, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I posted a thread like this one time, I had called the DNR and he caught them. The officer only cited them for no fishing license. My wife was upset at me. She said they were probably feeding their family.
> 
> I do struggle with the reason God put fish on earth vs. the rules we added for sport and profits. we admire the mountain man who hunts for food, however we dont judge him for the disregard of most of societies rules while living off the grid.
> 
> ...



Good points!


----------



## fburris (Apr 18, 2010)

.....Get for real....My momma said if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything..Alot of laws are made to protect the sportsman, and I may or may not agree with all of them, but I obey all of them...Well, I have been known to speed sometimes. Now, I'm gonna keep my mouth closed.


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 18, 2010)

You done the right thing,they are doing the same thing all over Florida ,they also are to lazy too toss real small fish back in the water they just leave 'em on the bank


----------



## ussoldier2013 (Apr 18, 2010)

that guys a dirtbag. good job ODR for calling DNR


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 18, 2010)

a voice in the wildnerness. this thread needed some more sound reasoning.


I couldn't have put it any better myself. Like I said before, a lot of yeomans fish that location and many of them keep most of what they catch but they do it legally. The casting net gives the guy a tremendous unfair advantage - it's not fair chase. Not fair to the other anglers that fluent the location and most certainly not fair to the fish.

Think if you had ppl drop their rod n' reels and take up cast netting fish - fished out quickly.

He can either learn a skill or get a commercial fishing license.




fishndinty said:


> Cast netters are taking unfair advantage. It would be relatively easy for an angler with nightcrawlers to catch a dozen bedding fish and feed his family.  Why use the net if it is illegal?
> 
> I have seen these kinds of things happen, as well as willful catches of many times the limit of species on the lakes I fish.  I always turn them in.  There were four Vietnamese guys in IL in the spring catching ungodly numbers over their white bass limit.  Their wives were coming down every so often and taking their catch away so it didn't look as bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dryzdale (Apr 19, 2010)

We Are Always Soooo Right....In Our Own Minds.  Aint America Grand


----------



## slingshot86 (Apr 20, 2010)

an old baptist preacher said it best years ago, " quit worryin about whos right and start worryin about whats right " . words to live by....but apparently to some  thats relative too.


----------



## kingofthehill (Apr 21, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> A man has been catching bedding bass with a casting net at one of my favorite public honey holes in Baldwin Co. I was told about this by a close friend and then I witnessed the man arriving on the location. He got his five gallon bucket out which encased his trusty net and then I cut him short. He didn't speak english very well but I think I got my point across. DNR authorities have been contacted and an investigation is under way.
> 
> I'm just wondering how much damage he did to the lake already, and how many other good fisheries he and people like him have damaged.
> 
> and justice for all...



How did you know that illegal immigrant wasn't casting for bait?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 22, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> How did you know that illegal immigrant wasn't casting for bait?



Post #27, pg. 1


----------



## kingofthehill (Apr 23, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> i went by the area twice today and he wasn't there. I was told that he'd netted 5-7 bass and two of them were big ones!!!!!!
> 
> quite possibly being served as sushi somewhere in milledgeville as we speak ...



He said he was "TOLD"


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Apr 23, 2010)

*Wow*

I cant remember all the times Me and my friends have caught dozens of bass ,crappie, bream,and even 10 to 15 lb stripers in our cast net,never once have I kept those fish , first and foremost I hate to eat them,  dont like to even have them in my boat except for pics, once had a non english speaking river crossing border guest offer me 30 bucks for  a 20 lb striper i managed to land right in front of a park, i told him to go to walmart and buy a Zebco 33 and he could catch all he wanted, as me and my buddy laughed when i pitched it overboard.


----------



## olcowman (Apr 23, 2010)

flattbottomfisher said:


> , once had a non english speaking river crossing border guest offer me 30 bucks for  a 20 lb striper i managed to land right in front of a park, i told him to go to walmart and buy a Zebco 33 and he could catch all he wanted, as me and my buddy laughed when i pitched it overboard.



I ain't even sure if it'd be legal or not... but I'd probably come home with an extra thirty bucks in my pocket?

There is a heap of fish that taste better than them ol' stripers anyhow.... and thirty dollars will almost buy me a quarter tank of gas in my ol' truck (or 2 of them big ol' boxes of beer if I dig a little change outta my ashtray)....


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 24, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I ain't even sure if it'd be legal or not... but I'd probably come home with an extra thirty bucks in my pocket?
> 
> There is a heap of fish that taste better than them ol' stripers anyhow.... and thirty dollars will almost buy me a quarter tank of gas in my ol' truck (or 2 of them big ol' boxes of beer if I dig a little change outta my ashtray)....



I'm with you cowman,,, That'd pay for the next cpl. of trips,,


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 24, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> He said he was "TOLD"



a friend of mine witnessed it first hand, satisfied?


----------



## kingofthehill (Apr 24, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> a friend of mine witnessed it first hand, satisfied?



yes


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Apr 25, 2010)

You have sportsmen and you have consumers. This guy was fishing for dinner. There are good reasons for conservation laws and I wish there were laws against bow fishing my species of choice, the Longnose Gar. A rod and reel catch for a Gar is a sporting event, opposed to live target practice for the bow fisherman. If all bow fishermen ate their catch I wouldn't feel this way as much but I know most are thrown away for waste. It's basically killing for the kill. I'm sure it makes them feel like a man but it makes me feel sick.


----------



## olcowman (Apr 25, 2010)

WestPointLakeGarGrabbers said:


> You have sportsmen and you have consumers. This guy was fishing for dinner. There are good reasons for conservation laws and I wish there were laws against bow fishing my species of choice, the Longnose Gar. A rod and reel catch for a Gar is a sporting event, opposed to live target practice for the bow fisherman. If all bow fishermen ate their catch I wouldn't feel this way as much but I know most are thrown away for waste. It's basically killing for the kill. I'm sure it makes them feel like a man but it makes me feel sick.



I feel ya Grabber, but your in a minority when you pick the ugliest fish in fresh water as your "species of choice". Them things are scary looking and when I do accidently catch one I just cut the dang line and let em have it. Maybe if you tried to start some kind of p.r. thing for them or hosted the first ever "Longnose Gar Tournament Trail Kickoff" you might could garner some respect for them things..... nawhh, you probably couldn't.

Seriously. I hate to see any thing wasted that is not invasive or detrimental to an environment, and I figure mosr real sportsmen do. I know folks that were brought up in the era and way I was, it takes a little effort to conciously "waste" anything. I do see where you are coming from but I feel in this situation we are talking about two different things. At least the bowfishermen are operating within the realm of the written law, whether we like it or not. I think it just rubs many the wrong way to see someone flagrantly break game laws, and add on top of it the fact that the perp was a latino.... with all the carrying on lately with illegal immigration and their effect on the poor economy it's just throwing gas on the fire.

I myself take fish and game law breakers a little personal because i feel like I and other sportsmen specifically paid the price to establish and maintain harvestable populations and the proper environs that allows the privilage to hunt and fish. We can pick up the GON or look on the web and see that our monies paid out for licenses, ammo, etc. have  direct effects on where and how often we can pursue our hunting/fishing related activities. Right or not, when I see or hear about something like this thread subject here, I feel like that fellow has reached in my pocket and took my money right out of my billfold.


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Apr 25, 2010)

It's no doubt a challenge to catch and big Gar with a rad and reel and then release them to fight again. It's not for the meek, but if you're prepared to handle them it's great fun. You never know what they'll do, in the water or in your baot and that's why I like it. It ain't Bull Riding or nothing like I just saw on TV. Now that's some crazy dudes! To each his own I guess and as far as I'm concerned I'm glad to have Gar mostly for myself. I just don't see slaughtering them for target practice that's all. I guess I feel like it invades on my species of choice. If this post would have been about shoot bass with a bow there would be just as much outrage I'm guessing which I assume is against the law too.


----------

